# one of the most effective brownie recipes out there. NEVER FAILS!



## Robalicious (Oct 2, 2008)

ok, so brownies are the shit, we all know this. But for those of you who have been just putting the bud straight in the mix or have been making the cannabutter, you havent been getting the full effect. here is a simple, but long proccess to make the best brownies you'll ever have. The reason that this works so much better is because the oil has way more fat than the butter and you know how much thc loooovvvvess fat.

WHAT YOU NEED
-any brownie mix that requires oil (usually 1/3 cup) also requires eggs
-either an ounce of shitty buds, an ounce of mids, or half ounce of dank
-vegetable or canola oil
-crock pot
-funnel
-fine strainer


take your crock pot and add all of your buds and stems into it. then add enough oil to almost cover all of the bud. you dont need it drenched in it.
let the buds simmer in the oil for about 2 hours and mix it every 20 to 30 minutes. the longer you let it simmer the better. once at least 2 hours has gone by you can turn off your crock pot. take your oily bud and put it in a strainer. get all of the oil squeezed out threw the strainer into a funnel and into a bowl. all you have to do is add your oil to your brownie mix and eggs and whatever else the brownie mix calls for. bake it and then put the pan of brownies directly into the freezer. let it chill for about an hour or longer and then you are ready to go.

this is guaranteed to be the best brownies you ever indulge into.
let me know what you guys think.

PEACE


----------



## crazedtimmy (Oct 3, 2008)

An ounce, thats kind of foolproof huh?


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi,

Personally, I think that you have no idea what you are talking about and that you post is a rip off of another one you may have read. 



Robalicious said:


> But for those of you who have been just putting the bud straight in the mix or have been making the cannabutter, you havent been getting the full effect.


First off, why is cannabis oil sooo much better than cannabutter? Also, how the hell do you propose that making cannabis oil is more effective than using straight bud? Straight bud utilizes 100% of the THC and other psychoactive substances in the cannabis material, while extracting it into a butter or oil only takes a % of it.



Robalicious said:


> The reason that this works so much better is because the oil has way more fat than the butter and you know how much thc loooovvvvess fat.


Hate to break it to you, but the difference is not really in amount of fat, but the type of fat (saturated vs monosaturated).

If you're going to post information on the internet for others to learn from, make sure it's correct information. Otherwise, people will learn bad information and our advancements in knowledge will be hampered. 


-AR


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 5, 2008)

Some pretty harsh words there.....I don't see you including sources..and quite frankly, I think some of the shit you wrote - _you_ have no clue about.



AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> First off, why is cannabis oil sooo much better than cannabutter? Also, how the hell do you propose that making cannabis oil is more effective than using straight bud? Straight bud utilizes 100% of the THC and other psychoactive substances in the cannabis material, while extracting it into a butter or oil only takes a % of it.


First off, it's pretty much personal preference. If you grind up the bud as good as you can (with a pepper/coffee grinder), you can use it right into the oil and u don't even have to strain it out...just use as is in the recipe. I personally don't enjoy the butter method...I just think it takes too long and its just messier than the oil method.

When you say "straight bud utilizes 100% of the THC"..wtf does that mean? You do realize that THC (delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol) is converted into a more powerful substance (*delta-11-tetrahydrocannabinol*) by the liver when ingested? However, it ONLY does this efficiently when the THC is extracted and suspended into a fat or alcohol. THE BEST method to extract THC is with acetone. But a close 2nd is fat......and in the cooking world that is oil and/or butter. If you just took that 1/4 or 1/2 of bud and grinded it up and used it in a cake mix or brownie mix, etc you would not get very high. Go ahead, just try eating a big nug...you won't get much. You'd probably get more sick-feeling than high. There is no such thing as _utlizing 100% THC_ in most cases. When you smoke it, you lose a ton - when you ingest straight up, your body isn't able to absorb it the way you want it. Only when you get the THC suspended in a fat solution (in cooking cases) you can observe much more potent THC. And of course, vaporization is the shit, too!

I've taken 1/3 cup of vegetable oil and used a half ounce of some mid-grade bud (grinded as much as possible), and simply simmered that on low heat for about 25-40 minutes, thus suspending the thc in the oil (so now your GI tract can absorb it). I just use that oil in the recipe, and i cut 9 brownies out of the batch. Now, do the math - approx. 14g of bud is 1/2 an ounce...divide that by 9 brownies....you get about 1.55g of bud per brownie. Now you have a method of getting high that :

_1. Lasts longer
2. Is more potent
3. Tastes like brownies lol
4. Will probably put you to sleep in a few hours. _


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 5, 2008)

Be careful not to overheat the oil THC breaks down at temps over 220F.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 5, 2008)

NG, I've heard that..and I've actually tried to abide by that....but doesn't THC need a temperature of like 395 degrees to be vaporized? Wouldn't that allow it to go much higher than 220?


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 5, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> NG, I've heard that..and I've actually tried to abide by that....but doesn't THC need a temperature of like 395 degrees to be vaporized? Wouldn't that allow it to go much higher than 220?


I think at temps higher than 220 it simply begins to degrade. This is why when making butter water is a good idea because the maximum temperature of boiling water is 212F. Using a crock pot or double boiler to make oil is a good idea.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

So could I theoretically use a double-broiler to heat up my oil/bud mixture? That way the thc gets suspended in the oil, but the oil won't go above 212?


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 6, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> So could I theoretically use a double-broiler to heat up my oil/bud mixture? That way the thc gets suspended in the oil, but the oil won't go above 212?


Definitely! Old school cooking technique here! Take it from a chef


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this says it all....took this from another forum:

"_There's no need to use such high temperatures in preparing cannaoil. THC is soluble in oils at room temperature. All heating the oil does is speed up the process. I've always used a double boiler to avoid overheating the oil. All a double boiler is, is a pot inside another pot in which there is some water boiling. That means that whatever you put in the inner pot never gets hotter than the boiling point of water, 212ºF or 100ºC.

Get it up to temperature and let it simmer for half an hour. The more you stir, the better the extraction_ ."

BUT, I've also read that if you want even stronger thc you need to get it to 220+ degrees for something called "Decarboxylation" - check it out on a thread from RIU https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/47375-temp-thc-burns-decarbs-bonds.html.

It's a lot of confusing stuff...but one thing's for sure.....I got BAKED AS A MOFO with my method lol  The body stone is so awesome. You feel so warm and just want to chill forever.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 6, 2008)

Link does not work but I use bud I all kinds of stuff, I love to cook and a lot of my buddies are chefs too when we get together sometimes we have bonanzas. Man one time three of us got together, i brought some sour diesel and we each made a dish. The food was so good that we ended up eating WAAAY too much weed. We woke up hours later still stoned as shit. I think I was stoned for at least 24 hours.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

lol awesome....try this NG

"www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/47375-*temp*-*thc*-*burn*s-decarbs-bonds.html"

Try copy/pasting that into ur web browser without the quotations....


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

or just search google for 'thc burning temp' and it's the 7th link down.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 6, 2008)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Personally, I think that you have no idea what you are talking about and that you post is a rip off of another one you may have read.
> 
> ...


fuckn ace


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quick Question About Burning Weed - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News

Check this out also...from very interesting information about the potency of thc when heated, stored, etc.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Oct 6, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> Some pretty harsh words there.....I don't see you including sources..and quite frankly, I think some of the shit you wrote - _you_ have no clue about.


Look man, I have no beef with you, and this attack against me is just water under the bridge. Also, just to let you know, I am finishing up my degree in biochemistry, so I'd like to think I have a pretty good idea as to what I'm talking about.




BigBud992 said:


> When you say "straight bud utilizes 100% of the THC"..wtf does that mean?


When you run an extraction method using a fatty substance, that substance will become fully saturated if there is an abundance of THC, leaving some of the THC behind. If you use pure bud material, then you're including 100% of the THC the bud has to offer.



BigBud992 said:


> You do realize that THC (delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol) is converted into a more powerful substance (*delta-11-tetrahydrocannabinol*) by the liver when ingested?


Do you realize that you're wrong? The body converts it to 11-OH-THC (11-Hydroxy-&#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol). This is still a delta-9 configuration.



BigBud992 said:


> However, it ONLY does this efficiently when the THC is extracted and suspended into a fat or alcohol.


Wrong again. Bonding a THC molecule to a fatty substance simply allows the molecule to become more easily used by the human body.



BigBud992 said:


> THE BEST method to extract THC is with acetone.


Wrong. There are more selective solvents out there. For example, petroleum ether or hexane would be right up there on my list.



BigBud992 said:


> Go ahead, just try eating a big nug...you won't get much. You'd probably get more sick-feeling than high.


Do you know why this is? You mention it in an upcoming post... Give up? It's that "decarboxylation" process you talk about. When the plant produces THC, it isn't THC -- it's THCA. The molecule has a carboxyl group (COOH) attached to the benzene ring. When you heat bud, either by lighters, oven, etc, you are releasing part of that group, thereby allowing it to become utilized by your body. The process of releaseing that carboxyl group is called decarboxylation.


Your post has several more things I could correct for you, but I think you get the point. Again man, I have no beef with you, just the original poster. Please think before you attack someone.


-AR


----------



## Grow.T (Oct 6, 2008)

ouch.... im glad you guys arnt argueing with me


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for the clarification...your original post was not very informative (at least for me). So can you tell me then, what is the HIGHEST temperature you can cook with??? I think my final answer is basically as long as you don't burn the material or vaporize the thc (so anything below 395F). You don't want to vaporize the THC, you just want it to come into suspension with the oil (in cooking case). Is this correct? Also, you should be cooking ABOVE the water boil point, because 212F is too low to reach the decarboxylation point of 222F. So in conclusion, you should be heating your butter/oil/cake etc over 222F but not more than 394F (I wouldnt get that close at all, though). Is this correct Mr. Scientist?


----------



## ****** (Oct 7, 2008)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Personally, I think that you have no idea what you are talking about and that you post is a rip off of another one you may have read.
> 
> ...


 is this how u talk to strangers guest in ur home


----------



## Titan4jah (Oct 13, 2008)

BigBud sounds like hes on ta somethin here with this double boiler fer sure


----------



## Robalicious (Oct 13, 2008)

AdReNaLiNeRuSh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Personally, I think that you have no idea what you are talking about and that you post is a rip off of another one you may have read.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry that you have something large rammed up your ass, but all I was trying to do was share a recipe that has worked for me every time. You are one of those smokers who thinks your the shit and thinks you know everything about bud, when really your an ognoent asshole who will never have any friends.



So, did anyone try the recipe yet?


----------



## Titan4jah (Oct 13, 2008)

well said bro im fukkin baked lik these brownies...nice


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Oct 13, 2008)

Robalicious said:


> I'm very sorry that you have something large rammed up your ass, but all I was trying to do was share a recipe that has worked for me every time. You are one of those smokers who thinks your the shit and thinks you know everything about bud, when really your an ognoent asshole who will never have any friends.


Hehe, amusing post... Unfortunately, I am not "one of those smokers who thinks [he's] the shit." You see, the thing is, I made my post becuase I'm sick of seeing people post information that they heard or read from a non-credible source (or even at times taking credible information and slaughtering it), then backing it up like they've had experience with it. When people do this, then masses of other individuals commit that faulty knowledge to memory, and in turn pass that on to yet more people. All the while, this faulty knowledge is causing people to loose out on money and time invested in such projects, and hampers the further development of the true methods.

You'll note that I simply called you out on your presentation of horseshit. I didn't bother to make any personal attacks on you. Your last post took care of that for me  

Also, "ognoent"...? Did you mean ignorent, or perhaps arrogant? hehe...


-AR


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 13, 2008)

Adrenelin....you have more pressing (and helpful) issues to deal with (like answering my question) then replying to that last response. What do u think? Look at my last post, please. Lets see this knowledge.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm really high atm, so cut me some slack for the following response... Also, I'm basing my figures off of this website, which appears to give rather broad ranges.

Anywho, I'm going start out with a quick lesson CannaChem 102. As the plant matures, it starts to produce terpenoid compounds. Terpenoids are very aromatic, organic compounds that are derived from 5-carbon chains. Now, the molecules of the terpenoid compound can rearrange themselves in maaany different ways, thusly creating altered terpenoids with altered functions. Needless to say, the plant produces a wide array of terpenoid variations. Of these, one terpenoid in particular (citral) tends to constitute as a precursor to THCA. Fortunately for us, it has a melting point of around 195ºF (which I'll elaborate on now).

Now, according to the website I found, by the time we've spent about a minute at 195ºF, most of the useless terpenoids have vapored off and all of the THCA has decarboxylated to THC. Unfortunately, most recipies call for higher temperatures... higher than the flash point of THC. So, now you're probably thinking "why can I bake cookies higher than marijuana's flashpoint but still get high off the cookies?" Right? Well, let me elaborate on this...

The primary rection spot on the THCA molecule is its carboxyilc acid. This acid makes the molecule very polar. And when a carboxylic acid bonds to another carboxylic acid, they form a very strong hydrogen bond, thusly raising the boiling point higher. Unfortunately, I could not tell you this exact temperature off the top of my [stoned] head.

Soooo.... to put things in shorter terms: The THCA will vapor off at decently low temperature by itself. However, when you bond it to a lipid (containing a carboxylic acid), the vapor point is raised significantly, and you can cook with it, not having to worry about it all going away.


-AR


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn, could your repeat that in english.


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Oct 14, 2008)

Bah, I just re-read my post (I'm sober atm) and found an error. I based my post off of the flash point of citral (195ºF), not THC. THC has a boiling point of around 392ºF. Again, I'm not sure how much higher the boiling point would be once it becomes bonded with lipid/fatty substance, but I'm sure if someone google'd it would come right up. 

This is why I don't make informational posts when I'm blitzed outa my gord...


-AR


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 14, 2008)

So basically, you would conclude (as I am) that it is *UNNECESSARY *to keep the temperature of the THC at or below the water boiling point of 212F. Just cook ur bud/thc in any way at a temperature _lower_ than the boiling point of THC (which is *395F*) and you will be fine. Is this correct?


----------



## Robalicious (Oct 15, 2008)

Titan4jah said:


> well said bro im fukkin baked lik these brownies...nice


are you going to u of o right now?


----------



## rolla8 (Oct 19, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> NG, I've heard that..and I've actually tried to abide by that....but doesn't THC need a temperature of like 395 degrees to be vaporized? Wouldn't that allow it to go much higher than 220?


THC vaporizes at 180deg(F)


----------



## AdReNaLiNeRuSh (Oct 19, 2008)

rolla8 said:


> THC vaporizes at 180deg(F)


I think you mean Celsius, not Fahrenheit. And even then, add on a few degrees and you're in the ballpark. 180ºF won't even provide enough energy to decarboxylate THCA, more or less evaporate it.


-AR


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 19, 2008)

That is false my friend lol....u might mean 180 Celcius..which is 365F (which I think might be the correct temperature rather than 395F. Adreneline...u need to lay the smack down on this fool!


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 19, 2008)

wow u beat me to do it lol


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 19, 2008)

how did i miss that post? oh yea I am stoned


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 19, 2008)

Decarboxylation

"_Heating dried marijuana makes the carboxyl group convert into water (H2O) and carbon dioxide (CO2). When marijuana is smoked, the burning eliminates the carboxyl group. There are several ways to decarboxylate marijuana for use in extracts. A layer of marijuana buds or leaf can be placed in an oven at 150 degrees for 15 minutes. This is far below the boiling point of THC yet warm enough to evaporate the carboxyl group. Another method of releasing the COOH is by placing a bowl of buds in the microwave for 2 minutes. The waves will boil away the water. The boiling point of marijuana's active cannabinoids ranges from 260-392 degrees F."

_This info is 5 years old...but its info with a source nonetheless.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 21, 2008)

ok i juss went threw this whole threand and feel that i should earn a college diploma lol ok so adrenaline wat would be that other carboxylic acid to combine the bud with


----------

